# Barn Hunting?



## gabril1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi!

I was wondering if anyone has done this (barn hunting) with their vizslas before. I recently heard about it and was thinking about taking milo for a session. thoughts?

thank you,

Gabriela


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Never heard of such a thing, so I looked it up. 
http://barnhunt.com/rules/
Huntin rats. What will they think of next for a competitive dog event. And AKC is recognising it complete with titles. RATN, RATO, etc. 
And I see there is a club near me with a couple trial dates. Heck, I might enter Dash in their instinct test just for kicks. Unfortunately the trial near me conflicts with a retriever hunt test date, so probably not.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd probably give it a whirl if I had a jack russell, but I wouldn't do it with Ruby.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE & I love old barns & homesteads - this is where the quail R - !!!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

OLD BARD WITH HAY BAILS ARE GREAT CHOICES 

SUPPORT QUAIL IN GREAT NUMBERS'

OLD ORCHARDS LET GO THAT STILL PRODUCE FRUIT

PRODUCE DEER, BEAR AND **** BIRDS IN NUMBERS AS WELL 

THIS IS MY GRANNY'S OLD HOMESTEAD TAKEN OVER 5 BEARS INSIDE HER LIVE ACTION AND 1 MASSIVE CAT 

AND GAME BIRDS STACK AT HER WALLS AND DOORS 

SO MANY TURKEY ITS SLING SHOT FUN

THE KEYS TO OLD BUILDINGS REMOTE

THEY HELD SEED HAY AND MORE AND AID IN WIND PROTECTION AND HEAT

BIRDS REMEMBER THIS

AND ONE MORNING

WE SHOT OVER 25 QUAIL RIGHT HERE 1 DANCE

DOVES STACK HERE AS WELL CREEK CLOSE FOR FRESH WATERS AND TREES AND MORE FOR CORE PROTECTION

AND THE RISING HILLSIDE

NAME IT IT COMES HERE 

1ST LIGHT LAST LIGHT

LIGHTS OUT ;D

LET GO TO AGE STOCK YARDS A STRONG CHOICE AS WELL


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we only seem to get rats in barns over here, hence my jack russell comment


----------

